# FreeBSD -CURRENT buildworld failed



## inurneck (Jan 15, 2010)

```
./cddl/contrib/opensolaris/tools/ctf/cvt/traverse.c /usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge/../../../cddl/contrib/opensolaris/tools/ctf/cvt/util.c
In file included from /usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge/../../../cddl/contrib/opensolaris/tools/ctf/cvt/barrier.c:46:
/usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge/../../../cddl/contrib/opensolaris/tools/ctf/cvt/barrier.h:39:23: error: semaphore.h: No such file or directory
In file included from /usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge/../../../cddl/contrib/opensolaris/tools/ctf/cvt/ctfmerge.h:43,
                 from /usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge/../../../cddl/contrib/opensolaris/tools/ctf/cvt/ctfmerge.c:198:
/usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge/../../../cddl/contrib/opensolaris/tools/ctf/cvt/barrier.h:39:23: error: semaphore.h: No such file or directory
mkdep: compile failed
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
[root@daemon /usr/src]#
```

Is there a way to tell if this is something I have done on my local system or is it most likely the repository at the moment? I am using cvsup3.freebsd.org /usr/src is an MD device so it's a clean build area that I just updated. Thanks.


----------



## crsd (Jan 15, 2010)

Please provide more context. But as I see no errors from head tinderbox on current@, I would assume that it is your local error.


----------



## inurneck (Jan 15, 2010)

There you go, it pasted all clownly the first time. Any idea whats up?


----------



## inurneck (Jan 15, 2010)

I just synced with cvsup7 and it's doing the same thing. It is indeed my machine but I don't know how. Where is it looking for this semaphore.h and how could it have been deleted or moved? Is it because I ran make delete-old the other day thats the only thing I can think of that I did. How would I go about getting that and whatever else it deleted back?


----------



## inurneck (Jan 15, 2010)

Here's what I dont understand. If I am starting with an empty /usr/src and I sup it all in, shouldnt it all be there? Or what part of it is looking on my system? Also, 


```
[root@daemon /usr/include]# ls sem*
semaphore.h
[root@daemon /usr/include]#
```
It exists in there.

*update No it doesnt exist thats a symlink to /usr/include/sys/semaphore.h and in fact it doesnt exist. What would have deleted that and where can i get it? Theres a sema.h is that the same thing maybe they renamed it.


----------



## crsd (Jan 15, 2010)

Could you please run and paste *full* output:

```
cd /usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge
make cleandir; make obj; make
```


----------



## crsd (Jan 15, 2010)

```
> ls -l /usr/include/semaphore.h 
4177 -r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  - 2196 Jan  9 15:34:23 2010 /usr/include/semaphore.h
```

Something is obviously wrong with your system.


----------



## inurneck (Jan 15, 2010)

*as requested.*


```
[root@daemon /usr/include/sys]# cd /usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge
[root@daemon /usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge]# make cleandir; make obj; make
rm -f ctfmerge alist.o barrier.o ctf.o ctfmerge.o fifo.o hash.o iidesc.o input.o list.o memory.o merge.o output.o strtab.o symbol.o tdata.o traverse.o util.o
rm -f .depend GPATH GRTAGS GSYMS GTAGS
/usr/obj/usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge created for /usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge
/usr/local/libexec/ccache/world-cc -O2 -pipe  -DNEED_SOLARIS_BOOLEAN -I/usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge/../../../sys/cddl/compat/opensolaris  
-I/usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge/../../../cddl/compat/opensolaris/include  -I/usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge/../../../cddl/contrib/opensolaris  
-I/usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge/../../../sys/cddl/contrib/opensolaris  -I/usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge/../../../cddl/contrib
/opensolaris/head  -I/usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge/../../../cddl/contrib/opensolaris/tools/ctf/common  -I/usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge/../..
/../cddl/contrib/opensolaris/tools/ctf/cvt  -I/usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge/../../../sys/cddl/contrib/opensolaris/uts/common 
-DNEED_SOLARIS_BOOLEAN -std=gnu89 -fstack-protector -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-unknown-pragmas -c /usr/src/cddl/usr.bin
/ctfmerge/../../../cddl/contrib/opensolaris/tools/ctf/cvt/alist.c
/usr/local/libexec/ccache/world-cc -O2 -pipe  -DNEED_SOLARIS_BOOLEAN -I/usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge/../../../sys/cddl/compat/opensolaris  
-I/usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge/../../../cddl/compat/opensolaris/include  -I/usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge/../../../cddl/contrib/opensolaris  
-I/usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge/../../../sys/cddl/contrib/opensolaris  -I/usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge/../../../cddl/contrib
/opensolaris/head  -I/usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge/../../../cddl/contrib/opensolaris/tools/ctf/common  -I/usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge/../..
/../cddl/contrib/opensolaris/tools/ctf/cvt  -I/usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge/../../../sys/cddl/contrib/opensolaris/uts/common 
-DNEED_SOLARIS_BOOLEAN -std=gnu89 -fstack-protector -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-unknown-pragmas -c /usr/src/cddl/usr.bin
/ctfmerge/../../../cddl/contrib/opensolaris/tools/ctf/cvt/barrier.c
In file included from /usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge/../../../cddl/contrib/opensolaris/tools/ctf/cvt/barrier.c:46:
/usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge/../../../cddl/contrib/opensolaris/tools/ctf/cvt/barrier.h:39:23: error: semaphore.h: No such file or directory
In file included from /usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge/../../../cddl/contrib/opensolaris/tools/ctf/cvt/barrier.c:46:
/usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge/../../../cddl/contrib/opensolaris/tools/ctf/cvt/barrier.h:40: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or 
'__attribute__' before 'sema_t'
/usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge/../../../cddl/contrib/opensolaris/tools/ctf/cvt/barrier.h:51: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 
'sema_t'
/usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge/../../../cddl/contrib/opensolaris/tools/ctf/cvt/barrier.c: In function 'barrier_init':
/usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge/../../../cddl/contrib/opensolaris/tools/ctf/cvt/barrier.c:55: error: 'barrier_t' has no member named 'bar_sem'
/usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge/../../../cddl/contrib/opensolaris/tools/ctf/cvt/barrier.c:59: error: 'barrier_t' has no member named 'bar_nthr'
/usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge/../../../cddl/contrib/opensolaris/tools/ctf/cvt/barrier.c: In function 'barrier_wait':
/usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge/../../../cddl/contrib/opensolaris/tools/ctf/cvt/barrier.c:67: error: 'barrier_t' has no member named 'bar_nthr'
/usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge/../../../cddl/contrib/opensolaris/tools/ctf/cvt/barrier.c:72: error: 'barrier_t' has no member named 'bar_sem'
/usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge/../../../cddl/contrib/opensolaris/tools/ctf/cvt/barrier.c:82: error: 'barrier_t' has no member named 'bar_nthr'
/usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge/../../../cddl/contrib/opensolaris/tools/ctf/cvt/barrier.c:86: error: 'barrier_t' has no member named 'bar_sem'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge.
[root@daemon /usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge]#
```


----------



## inurneck (Jan 15, 2010)

```
[root@daemon /usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge]# ls -l /usr/include/semaphore.h 
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  15 Jan  5 08:15 /usr/include/semaphore.h -> sys/semaphore.h
[root@daemon /usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge]#
```


----------



## inurneck (Jan 15, 2010)

heres some info for you i originally installed 8.0 i forget what revision exactly but a week or so ago i installed world and im running current now.


```
[root@daemon /usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge]# uname -a
FreeBSD daemon 9.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 9.0-CURRENT #1: Thu Jan 14 17:52:36 EST 2010     root@daemon:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/core  i386
[root@daemon /usr/src/cddl/usr.bin/ctfmerge]#
```

I havent had any problems so far so I thought all went really well. Please do let me know what else I can tell you for you to help me easier, and thanks.


----------



## inurneck (Jan 15, 2010)

*continuance*

Well i just went into /usr/src/include and typed make install it placed the files where they are supposed to be now and im making world as we speak. I'll let you know if it dies again.


----------



## inurneck (Jan 15, 2010)

*All is fine*

It's building now just fine. Although strange errors occur sometimes I am just grateful and don't ask questions. I have no idea how those files ended up missing I am just glad going in usr/src/include and making install fixed it. I believe maybe it was make delete-old or make delete-libs I don't know enough to be certain which is why i'm gonna catch up on some reading tonight before I break something I can't fix. Thanks for trying to help. 

*solved*


----------

